# Epson Stylus SX215 error E-01



## vodkat

Hi,

Searched around and couldn't find anything on this.

I just got an Epson SX215 and after turning it on and selecting language the screen shows this message: "E-01 Printer error has occurred". I've not put any paper in it or connected it to my computer yet and the manual's only solution is to turn it off then on again.

Does anyone know what's wrong and if/how I can fix it or will I just have to contact Epson?

Thanks


----------



## SABL

The key in this situation may be not being connected to the PC. Connect the printer to the computer and see if you get the same error. The printer is not seeing a source for any tasks.


----------



## vodkat

Thanks. No cable came in the box so I had to wait for one from Amazon to arrive. I've tried connecting it to my PC and its still not working. Its supposed to work without being connected though too, at least for printing via SD card or using the scanner.

Guess I'll have to call Epson.


----------



## alfredjr18

To Recover from the dreaded E-01 ERROR simply follow my RS232 loading instructions But REPEAT step 4 and 5 Twice BEFORE moving on to step 6

NOTE
ALWAYS Unplug your receiver BEFORE disconnecting Or Connecting your Coax cable Or RCA cables !! FAILURE to do so WILL damage your receiver !


1) Download and unzip both the ( COOLSAT7000_FAC_V0111 ) and NorW latest release

2) Connect your receiver to your computer using your RS232 cable.

3) Open your Coolsat 7000 Loader click the file button and load your Coolsat_7000_Fac_Vo111 into your loader

4) Timing is everything on this step ! Put your mouse over the download button and as soon as you turn the Back power switch on your receiver ON click the download button
If your to slow it will NOT load and you must Repeat this step !

5)When your receiver reboots itself Or you see this ---- turn off the back switch and reconnect it to your TV then click Menu on your remote and then go to Installation screen and select SYSTEM RECOVERY and click YES to (System restore to Factory Default) when the factory reset is finished set the Language of choice and then set your time zone. After setting the time zone the receiver will ask if you want to Auto detect your satellites and switch settings. Say NO at this time !

6)Now Repeat the First 5 steps to load the Latest Coolsat7000_NorW-bin !
BUT this time say YES to Auto Detect and it will auto set your LNB type and switch settings and then scan All the satellites your pointed at !


NOTE
ALWAYS Unplug your receiver BEFORE disconnecting Or Connecting your Coax cable Or RCA cables !! FAILURE to do so WILL damage your receiver !


----------

